# Lithium Ionen Akku richtig entladen



## regurge (26. August 2005)

Wie entlade ich am besten einen Lith Ionen Akku, ich hoffe mal das das ohne spezielle Geräte funktioniert.

 Danke :>


----------



## Maniacy (1. September 2005)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man Lithium-Ionen Akkus überhaupt ganz entladen darf...


----------

